
Show HN: Pymterm – A multiple tab terminal emulator implemented in Python - stonewell
https://github.com/stonewell/pymterm
======
fra
This seems to support Windows(1), but running setup.py yields a "OS-X only"
(not verbatim) error...

(1) Looking at the source, it implements a nice abstraction over Sessions,
which can be backed by either pty (unix) or named pipes (windows). Bonus
points for not using the heavy-weight libwinpty.exe which can be found in
similar projects (e.g. jediterm)

~~~
voltagex_
OS X only is because setup.py is using py2applet, which seems to be for
creating app bundles on OS X.

------
nopit
No screenshot?

------
jdormit
Is there anything that differentiates this from gnome-terminal, iTerm, etc?

------
a3n
On the ToDo list is search history. Isn't that the shell's job? Or are we
talking about something different?

~~~
pmiller2
I think that means ability to search within the terminal scrollback buffer.

~~~
a3n
I read this yesterday, and then today for the first time I wished I had a way
to search my scroll buffer. :)

~~~
pmiller2
"A lot of times, people don't know what they want until you show it to them."

\-- Steve Jobs

------
gigatexal
instructions to build on mac?

~~~
voltagex_
>python setup.py py2app.

No idea about dependencies, I don't have access to an OS X machine.

------
nickez
Should the title be a show hn?

